# Choctawhatchee River at Geneva



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Visited the ramp by golf course in Geneva, AL about 2PM. Two boats coming in had good catches of bream caught in deep holes. River is extremently low and difficult to run so need to take it easy. Water very clear. A boat just launched started out just drifting with the current and fishing. 
Cats are being caught in deeper holes with brush hooks at night.
There appears to be a lot of gravel and limestone rocks in the ramp area. Have never fished out of there since it's in Alabama.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I fish just south of geneva in the choctawhatchee on the florida side about 10-15 miles south of geneva. Thursday afternoon me and some buddies went out flathead fishing. It's not a real good time right now for flats in this river bc of how low it is, but we were rolling in the bream for bait. I caught a bluecat, and about a month ago my buddie caught a 30+lb flathead and a 30lb CHANNEL CAT. yeah channel cat about a month ago. it's really low right now but the bream bite is pretty good. IMO the fishing gets better the further south you go on the choctawhatchee.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89 jr: You must be going out of the Baker or Cerrogordo Landing. I've never fished that far north. Have fished a bit from the Hwy 90 Landing at Caryville, but mostly I go out of Commanders Landing near Red Bay. 
Friday nice a Geneva guy caught 7 cats 4 - 6 lbs on brush hooks.He was fishing from the Banker Landing. He was out there all night so it was slow. Bugs were not bad except there was a little activity at dusk and dawn.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooops, you are in Bonifay. You probably launch on the east side of the river. I'm not familiar with that side for ramps.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

i live on hwy 2 so i launch at hwy 2, curry ferry, cerrogordo, or carryville lol depending on what i'm doing. Yeah i heard bush hooks where doing very well.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to try Commanders tomorrow but it will be a late start. Planned on Cowford Tuesday but that will depend on tomorrow. A report from guy in Vernon that it's not been good all week.


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

skiff89 i put in at curry ferry bakers landing highway 2 boat ramp all the time where abouts do u usually fish or put in at.btw put in today at cerrogorda and caught 60 bream juss down from the landing and a couple 10 lbs plus flatheads. time to eat good i guess


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, that's good news to hear. I just learned about Bakers landing from a guy in Geneva. I'm headed to Commanders Landing below Morrison Springs tomorrow. Getting a late start so going nearby.
May give Bakers a shot later this week or next week just to check it out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I hit the Choctawhatchee at Commanders Landing on hwy81 on Monday, 11am to 2PM, poor time of day but wanted to run my motor which was just out of the shop. Caught 2 measly bream using worms.
Tuesday fished Cowford on hwy 20 with friend Joe. We caught maybe a dozen bream, mostly tiny, but kept 4 that were small. Water temp about 76.
Talked to two other boats who were frustrated like us with not being able to find them. We fished Cowford using worms, crickets, Beetle Spins, and bass worms. 
A few guys are finding them but it's very spotty. The catch is nothing like last year this time.

Spoke to a Game Warder who was at Cowford all day Sunday and he said some folks had decent catches.

My friend Joe and I are rigging up to do some mullet snatching. They are running strong near the mouth of the rivers into the bay.


----------

